# Looking for a good trainer in NE Pennsylvania



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Is there anyone that knows of a good trainer in the NE PA area. I have tried a couple, but I am looking for a positive way to train my dogs. I do have a bunch of issues going on with all my dogs. My main concern is my male GSD. He is 2 1/2 years old & is trying to dominate my 9 year old shep/lab mix and even my 2 year old female mix. He also has issues when he sees people or other dogs on the other side of our fence. He has to bark and chase them until they are gone. I don't want people to be afraid to walk past my house thinking he will jump the fence. 
My 9 year old chases his tail, even chews his nails, and his favorite stress reliever is to suckle on anything that is soft, like a toy or even his bed. 
Then my 2 year old female mix is a jumper and constant licker. She will lick anything on you, skin or clothing. She jumps on me or my husband looking for comfort after being bullied by my GSD. 
Please help.


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

What area do you live and how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yup, it matters where you live for our advice! This darn state of PA is awfully big.

And I have found the best trainers for me to be in NJ! Morris K-9 Campus has some great trainers. http://www.morrisk9campus.com/

And if you want a trainer to come to the house for an eval, Jean Owen is great http://www.njdogandpuppytraining.com/who-is-trainer-jean-owen/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Suburban Dog Training in Madison, Ohio is where I go. I mention it because a couple from PA do drive the distance once a week to go to classes there. For that matter, I am not all that far from the PA boarder and am well south of Madison. 

Sandi and Jeff are both CGC evaluators, they train and title their own dogs in Rally and Obedience. I think Sandi is an obedience judge. Both are very into dog issues, dog shows, volunteering and stewarding, etc. 

While the majority of their dogs are Leonbergers, they do have a GSD. Their classes are mostly sprinkled with GSDs. So they are used to dealing with our dogs. Other common dogs in their classes are labs, ankle biters, and mixes. 

If it is not too far for you to travel, I recommend them.


----------

